# Coast Guard rescues three divers 13 miles off Pensacola



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

http://coastguardnews.com/coast-guard-saves-divers-separated-from-boat/2015/06/28/


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Yikes...this is why I don't dive without a bubble watcher.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Good job to the Coast Guard. I appreciate them guys.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....could have ended up really bad!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems the dive started at 9pm at night. That's what the report said.
I'm glad they were found, and two thumbs up for a Military.
Whyme


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> It seems the dive started at 9pm at night. That's what the report said.
> I'm glad they were found, and two thumbs up for a Military.
> Whyme


It says they received a call about an overdue boat at 9 PM. Glad everyone was ok and glad they had someone on shore to report them overdue.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> It seems the dive started at 9pm at night. That's what the report said.
> I'm glad they were found, and two thumbs up for a Military.
> Whyme





murfpcola said:


> It says they received a call about an overdue boat at 9 PM. Glad everyone was ok and glad they had someone on shore to report them overdue.


In other words, someone's wife called when their husband didn't show up by 9:00 (probably).


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody know the whole story did they lose the boat or did the anchor not hold and the boat was gone when they came up.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I could not leave my boat unattended. Just sayin'


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/missing-divers-found-559273/


----------

